# ibs d and pcos urgent question!!!!!!!!



## 15273 (Jul 8, 2005)

hi, i was diagnosed with ibs d in 2004 and i was just diagnosed with polycystic ovary syndrome(pcos) about 2 weeks ago. i would like to know if anyone esle has this condition. unfortunately, the diet i should follow for pcos is high protein, low carb, and i cant follow it because it makes my ibs d so so much worse. please help!!!!!!!!!!. i desperately need to lose weight but the pcos makes it hard to lose weight because of metabolic changes the disease cause on your body and the best diet to accomplish this is low carb. i feel so bad here i have two conditions that require two completely opposite diets. i would appreciate it if someone has this condition or has any info about it. thank you and god bless you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is the fat with the protein you can do a lower fat version of the high protien low carb (and some people with D do well on that kind of diet).You might ask if you can see a nutritionist that might be able to balance out the issues and find a middle ground that works for you.K.


----------



## 15273 (Jul 8, 2005)

thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome nicole


----------

